# How will I survive?



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

I have always been non-union. Thinking about switching over. Unfortunately I have not done an extremely vast amount of DIFFERENT work. I am looking forward to learning new skills and using different equipment I have never used before. I am just not sure how well I will survive at first being a journeyman in the union without having a whole lot of experience. I am not lazy and I am very punctual. I have tried non union shops that do different work than I am accustomed to but with no luck. I like how a lot of union guys seem to be doing different types of work all the time and the training centre seems like a MAJOR bonus.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know what you expect from us. It was your decision to limit your experience during your apprenticeship. Now you're stuck. Maybe you can figure out how to reverse the process and become an apprentice again. I don't think the union is going to protect you from your own inexperience.

I hope the many apprentices who visit this sight read your post.


----------



## Classic_Toby (Mar 18, 2014)

You could organize in as a CE, and take as many upgrade classes as you can. Then change over to a JW. I personal never liked the fact an electrician could walk in to high wage JW, with less knowledge than a 3yr. It brings us all down. 
Good luck...


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Classic_Toby said:


> You could organize in as a CE, and take as many upgrade classes as you can. Then change over to a JW. I personal never liked the fact an electrician could walk in to high wage JW, with less knowledge than a 3yr. It brings us all down.
> Good luck...


I agree with your statement of an electrician can walk in to a high wage JW. It doesn't sit well with others. I am fully committed to taking a partial wage cut in the beginning. I believe fully in you're worth your experience. 

What do you mean by CE?


----------



## Classic_Toby (Mar 18, 2014)

CanadianSparky said:


> I agree with your statement of an electrician can walk in to a high wage JW. It doesn't sit well with others. I am fully committed to taking a partial wage cut in the beginning. I believe fully in you're worth your experience.
> 
> What do you mean by CE?



CW/CE are new classifications. They are not suppose to work certain jobs, but it's a step between apprentice and JW for people who organize in. People have mixed emotions about it, and your local might not do it. It's a better alternative to become a JW and getting a bad rep or never working.


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

I went in as a CE and then joined the apprenticship program. Not a bad route imo.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

CE doesn't exist in Canada.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

There are lots of JW in both union and non union that have a variety of experience.. Some are great with conduit, while others would take two sticks bending a box offset... Some are great workers that do exceptional work.. And some are dead from the a$$ both ways...

Be up front with your employer and foreman and see where it takes you... If you try and bs them they will find out and things will go south quick.. Don't slam the door so hard behind you that you can't ever open it again..


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe you could convince the local to activate "The Salt Program", bringing in new members and putting them to work while existing members are out of work?
That was always a big hit with somebody?


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Spunk#7 said:


> Maybe you could convince the local to activate "The Salt Program", bringing in new members and putting them to work while existing members are out of work?
> That was always a big hit with somebody?


I am in no way interested in the salting process. I just want to work. Learn new things and make a good pay doing good work.



> There are lots of JW in both union and non union that have a variety of experience.. Some are great with conduit, while others would take two sticks bending a box offset... Some are great workers that do exceptional work.. And some are dead from the a$$ both ways...
> 
> Be up front with your employer and foreman and see where it takes you... If you try and bs them they will find out and things will go south quick.. Don't slam the door so hard behind you that you can't ever open it again..


I am no wizard by any means but I am pretty good at bending conduit...I actually enjoy it. Judging from the many people I have worked with throughout my career some being union who didn't know there head from there arse I would say I am a great worker who takes pride in it and can do exceptional work. I just need the building blocks for the work I have not done before and I am set. 

Thanks for the advice. Nice to know not everyone in the union is a jack ***.


----------



## lannjenks (Feb 4, 2014)

I think as long as you are upfront, highly motivated to learn, and a hard worker, most foremen will respect that. They would be stupid not to. We can't be experts at everything.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> How will I survive?






~CS~:whistling2::no::laughing:


----------

